# Webseite mit Abfrage über VB aufrufen



## tallestjohn (30. Jan 2006)

Hallo Experts,

sorry, wenn ich hier ganz falsch bin:

Ich weiß gerade mal, wie ich über eine VB-Routine Quelltext oder Klartext von einer Webseite in einen String einlese (s.u.).

Nun möchte ich aber das Ausfüllen eines Abfragefeldes (das ist ja wohl eine JAVA-Geschichte) und nachfolgendes "weiterclicken" mit VB automatisieren. Ich hielt mich für oberschlau und habe die URL der Seite nachgebildet, auf die man per Browser und Mausclick weiterkommt; den Abfragebegriff kann man darin erkennen, auch die zugeteilte Session-ID habe ich mitgenommen. Aber dann heißt es irgendwie "time out" bzw. "Verbindung unterbrochen".

Geht das überhaupt?
Wo setze ich an?
Was sollte ich mir zunächst mal aneignen?

(Es sind die Seiten von immobilienscout24.de, die ich automatisch abfragen will, möchte den Text der Exposes halt einlesen und auf Begriffe durchsuchen, ohne alles lesen zu müssen)

Dank und Gruß,

Hans



nur als Anhalt, wie ein Seitenaufruf bei mir aussieht:

Set myIE_App = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
myIE_App.Navigate adresse
Do
    Sleep 10
Loop Until myIE_App.Busy = False
quelltext = myIE_App.Document.documentElement.outerHTML 'für Quellcode
klartext= myIE_App.Document.documentElement.outerTEXT 'für Klartext


----------



## sliwalker (30. Jan 2006)

Hoi,

hehe.
Du bist hier mal ganz klar verirrt 
Auch wenn auf IS24.de das Feld in einer JSP Seite eingebettet ist, heißt das nicht das Du Java beutzen musst um es auszufüllen und abzuschicken. Denn grundsätzlich ist das mal HTML bzw http  und in nächster Instanz ist das bei Dir ein Http-Request in VB.

greetz
SLi


----------



## bygones (31. Jan 2006)

bin ich der einzige der hier meint, dass das mal gar nix mit Java zu tun hat ?!


----------



## sliwalker (31. Jan 2006)

Nein! s.o.


----------

